# Port Logan , Dumfries and Galloway



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

If you ever go to Dumfries and Galloway pay a trip to the Logan Botanical Gardens near Port Logan.

Its a beautiful place with masses of different flora and fauna from Mediterranean climates. They grow well due to the gulf stream in that part of the country. I didn't know there were so many different species of eucalyptus trees. There is a giant Gunnera Bog which is spectacular

While we were there last year I noticed a plaque which had these words written on it which for some unknown reason moved me...

"Live life to the full for life is its own answer.
Accept it and enjoy it day by day.
Live as well as possible, and expect no more
Destroy nothing, humble nothing, look for fault in nothing.
Leave unsullied and untouched all that is beautiful.
Hold that which lives in all reverence.
For life is given by the sovereign of our universe,
Given to be savoured and above all respected".

The gardens are well worth a visit and the carpark is large and can accommodate MHs.
See here.....

http://www.rbge.org.uk/rbge/web/visiting/lbg.jsp#Location

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

JohnnyF, your avatar is very unfair as Steve (s&j) and me are going through hell at the moment trying to give up the weed and that baby is driving me mad.

Bob


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, we visited Logan a couple of years ago, also Ardwell gardens which are lovely. A great CL (caravan club) here is Muldaddie farm situated above the harbour at Port Logan.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

As I've said before this is a beatiful area and we've had many great hols there.(pre motorhome days)


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> JohnnyF, your avatar is very unfair as Steve (s&j) and me are going through hell at the moment trying to give up the weed and that baby is driving me mad.
> 
> Bob


Sorry Bob. Just going to work will change it in the morning on my return.

Johnny F


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Life is sweet here in Dumfries and Galloway :lol: :lol: :lol: 

(Actually its pouring with rain  )

Sue


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hope that's better for you and Steve, Bob:?: 

Is a peeping tom better than smoking:?: 

Johnny F


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Why not have a free night or two
camping here at Stairhaven carpark (post code DG8 0JL) there's a toilet and water tap. If you see motorhome in drive come and say hello.

Jim


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Dumfries and Galloway has a lot of interesting places to visit lovely countryside .Our haunt is up New Galloway area.Might be i`m a wee bit biased being a Doonhammer myself lol.Will look out for you next time we are up that way Jim.

Val


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Great area, have had some wonderful walks there, around Loch Trool and the Talnotry area amazing amount of wildlife...and very friendly people.   

with friends on Loch Trool walk at Bruces' Stone


----------

